# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: DNA voor WO mag gebruikt worden voor strafrechtelijk onderzoek

## Luuss0404

De Nederlandse overheid heeft een wetsvoorstel ingediend waarin ze het mogelijk willen maken om DNA wat voor wetenschappelijk onderzoek verkregen is, te gebruiken bij strafrechtelijk onderzoek.

zie voor verdere info hier

Wat vinden jullie hiervan?

----------


## meneereddie

Daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens...

----------


## Anomi-1944

Ja. Ik vind het een goed idee.

----------


## willemantoon

Ja, mag daarvoor gebruikt worden.

Die niks op zijn kerfstok heeft , hoeft niet bang te zijn om door de mand te vallen

----------


## spond

Dit is een heel slecht idee! Laten ze dan iemand verplichten dna af te staan, bij verdenking van een misdaad .
De overheid die bloed kan controleren wat in de medische wereld is afgestaan voor een bepaald doel,mag nooit gebeuren! Privacy is heel belangrijk, zo vervagen de grenzen, en kan de overheid controleren of er kans op ziektes is bij een vaste baan b.v.

----------


## schanulleke1968

Volledig mee oneens. De stap naar schending van de privacy wordt hierbij overschreden. 
En het gaat nu over strafrechtelijk onderzoek, wat gaat er binnenkort nog bijkomen ... Dit lijkt allemaal aardig in de richting te gaan van het Big Brother systeem.

----------


## Yoshi

Ook mee oneens. Wetenschap en strafrechtelijk onderzoek moeten als aparte gebieden worden gezien. Alleen als iemand zelf toestemming geeft zou het wat mij betreft mogen.

----------


## mjaagterberg

> De Nederlandse overheid heeft een wetsvoorstel ingediend waarin ze het mogelijk willen maken om DNA wat voor wetenschappelijk onderzoek verkregen is, te gebruiken bij strafrechtelijk onderzoek.
> 
> zie voor verdere info hier
> 
> Wat vinden jullie hiervan?


Waarom niet,vind het niet kloppen dat igv oplossen misdaden mensen worden opgeroepen DNA af te staan maar dat dit niet verplicht is.

----------


## meneereddie

Stafrechtelijke DNA-Onderzoeken worden niet voor niets uitgevoerd. Dan heb je wel iets ergs gedaan. Een moordenaar, ontvoerder, berover, of terrorist moet sowieso zonder twijfel uitgevoerd worden. Deze groep personen verdienen ook geen privacy.

Ik ben er overigens voor, om een wereldwijde DNA-Databank, het dna van alle mensen op aarde te laten beheren.

Iedereen verplicht dna afstaan.

Groetjes,

----------

